# A Challenge To All FL Uber Drivers Regarding Insurance



## roadrunner70 (Nov 19, 2014)

Uber's policies regarding what it covers and when is detailed in these two posts:

http://blog.uber.com/uberXridesharinginsurance

http://blog.uber.com/ridesharinginsurancepolicy

There are probably more posts from Uber on the issue, but those are the two that are really easy to find. If you look at those posts, Uber makes this claim:



> So what happens when a ridesharing partner who is not on an uberX trip, nor picking up a rider, gets into an accident?
> 
> Since the tragic accident in San Francisco on New Year's Eve, there has been much written about an "insurance gap" during the time that ridesharing drivers are not providing transportation services for hire, but have the Uber app open and are available to receive a trip request.
> 
> As a practical matter, the vast majority of personal insurance policies cover this period either by the plain terms of the insurance policy, or due to the insurance requirements set by state.


Here is the challenge, to Florida drivers only: Find ONE insurance company that legally does business in Florida that "covers this period either by the plain terms of the insurance policy, or due to the insurance requirements set by state."

My argument is that you won't be able to find any company in Florida that offers personal insurance policies that cover this period. Yes, they might pay claims on a case-by-case basis, but more often than not, the claims will be denied and your insurance will be cancelled. Please prove me wrong.

If you do find a company that will cover this, please post their contact information. They could make a LOT of $$$$.

I will save you some time and tell you the GEICO, State Farm, Progressive and Allstate do not cover this period.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

you are correct, I just got off the phone with progressive as I have a commercial policy with them BUT is NOT "for hire". they do not provide "for hire" in the state of Florida, then I contacted my agent and he has already been down this road with Uber drivers, he is getting me a quote from the company that has my 1,000,000 umbrella policy for my business. He did say that the quote was to high and the Uber driver is just going to wing it under Uber, he laughed and said " no I'm not going to blow a whistle on him, and he is aware that he could be canceled on if a claim comes up"


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

this is old news, we already know no personal insurance covers this period. been knew this

but uber says they cover from app on.......wait for pax....to pick up and drop off pax....to app off


----------



## nspunx4 (Dec 7, 2014)

So if you lived in a state like nh that doesn't require auto insurance could always have the app on and get free auto insurance?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

nspunx4 said:


> So if you lived in a state like nh that doesn't require auto insurance could always have the app on and get free auto insurance?


they dont require auto insurance?

no you wouldnt be able to get free insurance because to drive for Uber and use their commerical insurance at said times, you HAVE to have personal insurance in your name


----------



## nspunx4 (Dec 7, 2014)

New Hampshire does not require auto insurance it's voluntary so policies are very cheap


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

bump...almost ALL of us are NOT "insured"!!!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> bump...almost ALL of us are NOT "insured"!!!


exactly what type of replies are you expecting by bumping?
for hundreds of people to come on and say yes we have proper insurance?
everyone already knows the answer to this topic,so whats the point?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

It's time to drop it. We are all adults and responsible for our own actions. 
This is as bad as uber text messages.


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

speaking of text messages, if Uber knows your are driving, why in the hell would Uber allow the pax to test you through the app ? stupid unsafe and stupid lawbreaking bad idea just wrong


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> speaking of text messages, if Uber knows your are driving, why in the hell would Uber allow the pax to test you through the app ? stupid unsafe and stupid lawbreaking bad idea just wrong


Look, it's all about been safe regardless of whatever anyone tells you. Your better judgement must tell you what to do. 
I circumvent that by calling PAX if I have a question and I do that before I ever start the car to head to pick up location. It doesn't matter to me what uber tells me or what they want you to do, I do what is the safest situation for myself and that includes been properly insured.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Look, it's all about been safe regardless of whatever anyone tells you. Your better judgement must tell you what to do.
> I circumvent that by calling PAX if I have a question and I do that before I ever start the car to head to pick up location. It doesn't matter to me what uber tells me or what they want you to do, I do what is the safest situation for myself and that includes been properly insured.


So then U have a Commercial Vehicle For Hire Insurance Policy??? if Not then Your NOT Insured! and Good Luck with a Claim from the BERMUDA insurance co when its You that has an accident!

Hope you have NO Family/House/Assets to be SEIZED when it happens!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Look, it's all about been safe regardless of whatever anyone tells you. Your better judgement must tell you what to do.
> I circumvent that by calling PAX if I have a question and I do that before I ever start the car to head to pick up location. It doesn't matter to me what uber tells me or what they want you to do, I do what is the safest situation for myself and that includes been properly insured.


so i guess you're paying $5-10 thousand a year for insurance?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> so i guess you're paying $5-10 thousand a year for insurance?


Not quite! NOT even close! Been with same underwriter for over 27 years, we have a good business relationship.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

centralFLFuber said:


> Hope you have NO Family/House/Assets to be SEIZED when it happens!


You need to chill your patronizing tone. 
Uber is NOT going to give anything, no car, no gas, no maintenance, NO INS. 
We are our own business people, we need to have all the resources in place to operate the business properly. 
Those that look for a hand out regardless what uber tells you about the ins. should not be doing business. 
This, uber thing is my play money, I have 2 other permits and 2 Florida licenses, I know how the system works whether I like it or not - I must comply with it to do business. 
Come Monday when these regulations pass, I will be the first in line for a permit. And that's regardless what uber is saying that these regulations "as well as a burdensome permitting process that would ultimately kill jobs". (From last uber email)
It will only kill the jobs of those who refuse or are unable to comply.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Not quite! NOT even close! Been with same underwriter for over 27 years, we have a good business relationship.


do you have a personal policy that allows you to Uber, or you have full blown commercial insurance for under $5,000/year ?


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> You need to chill your patronizing tone.
> Uber is NOT going to give anything, no car, no gas, no maintenance, NO INS.
> We are our own business people, we need to have all the resources in place to operate the business properly.
> _*Those that look for a hand out regardless what uber tells you about the ins. should not be doing business. *_
> ...


Then I commend you...U just might be the only "Uber driver" left in downtown Orlando....BUT I am trying to make the others...the other 90% of Drivers Who are PART TIME, who are NOT used to being a "contractor" to realize what they RISK!!!

and the Majority of them...TOOK Uber's On/Off ins policy DoubleSpeak MumboJumbo and BELIEVE they R Covered!

_*UBER LIED*_ and They are NOT covered by insurance!!!


----------



## Celabration don (Dec 12, 2014)

I talked to a company in California and they said they will cover drivers in Florida at the same rate they cover Taxies. $6,000.00 a year. Thats $500.00 a month.


----------



## roadrunner70 (Nov 19, 2014)

Just for clarification, Uber's insurance does cover you for bodily injury from the moment you log on to the app. That is not an issue. The issue is that their coverage for UberX does not meet Florida minimums. If you already have commercial insurance that covers vehicles-for-hire, none of this matters. If you want to pay $6,000 for commercial insurance, none of this matters.

The issue is that Uber is telling drivers that their personal insurance policy is primary in some instances, and this is OK with insurance companies. This is 100 percent not true in Florida. You do NOT want to tell your insurance company that you have anything to do with Uber, and, if they find out, you could really be screwed.

What is the name of the company in CA that provides taxi insurance?


----------

